# PR opportunity in Canada for a master's student/experienced engineer



## Ekushey (Feb 21, 2013)

Hello everyone!

I am a student doing my master's in one of the Universities in Alberta. I have 7+ years experience as Telecommunication Network Engineer.

I want to know the possibilities of Permanent Residence (PR) in Canada with my experience. 

1. Is there any opportunity to use my experience and get a PR in Canada [regional/countrywide]?
2. After my graduation is there anyway to get PR through PNP (Provincial Nominee Program) though I will be graduated from Alberta [So far I know Alberta does not offer PNP] from any other PNP offering provinces?

Please shed some light in these issues so that I can prepare a little better or take the opportunity available. Thank you in advance for your reply.

Greetings on Mother language day!

//


----------

